# Generic Driver for USB Steering Wheel



## finaldaniel (May 26, 2010)

hi guys, i need help for installing drivers in my new OS,
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 
recently, the drivers is working XP.. but in windows 7, it doesn't. 
can u guys help me? 
btw, this is the steering wheel that i'm talking about.
CDR KING
thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the manufacturers website (or the driver CD) and see if there are Win7 drivers. If not, you can try using Vista drivers (if any are available). Aside from that, there isn't much that you can do.


----------

